# 1997 Fold-N-Roll Lo-Liner HELP!!!



## BrooksieTrailerGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Howdy all!

I've just officially entered the wild and wacky world of RV'ing, and in typical fashion, I've picked something quirky (but kinda cool), I think. I just bought a 1997 Fold-N-Roll Lo-Liner (hard side pop-up). It's really cool, pops-up electrically/hydraulically and sets up in less than a minute (except for leveling), but I understand they only made a couple hundred of these -- so, I can use all the help I can get! I understand everything worked on the trailer a year ago, but nothing has been used since. Here are my questions -- please, please help if you can!

1) Does anyone know where I can find a manual for the trailer...or any kind of written directions of any kind?

2) The fridge is apparently at least two way (LP/120v...but I think it may be 12v also...but not sure. Anyone know how I can find out, and how I switch between modes?

3) The trailer has a "cassette" toilet built in. Does anyone know anything about maintaining these...? Where/how do you dump...what chemicals... how to switch between it and the sewer line hook up so I'm not using the cassette when I have hookups?

4) Is there only one pilot light? I found where to light it in the side panel...but not sure if it works for all appliances -- heater, stove, fridge, etc.?

5) How do I know if I have a hot water heater (besides firing everything up and checking to see if I have hot water)?

6) How do I check my potable water tank? I found the pump, I think, in a side panel... but I think there's something I'm supposed to do to sanitize the water tank before I use it??? Help!

7) Winter is coming (I live in snow country)... what do I have to do to winterize?

8) Are there any safety issues I need to know about just hooking up the propane tank, lighting the pilot light, then trying everything? Do I need to have a carbon monoxide monitor for the heater (thermostat controlled).

I'd like to get it fixed and go camping yet this fall... it's such a cool little rig... I just am a complete newbie and want to be safe when testing everything and know how the silly thing works!

Thanks for any help anyone can give! I have scoured the internet, e-bay, etc. for any manuals or directions, but can't find any.

Thanks again,

Brooksie


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: 1997 Fold-N-Roll Lo-Liner HELP!!!

Please don't take this the wrong way?? With all the questions, where did you buy it that the past owner can't help you out with any of them. The questions you ask are good ones, but really. Who did you get it from? It "almost" sounds like you bought it sight unseen and then the seller left you hanging high and dry. :question:


----------



## brisketbob (Apr 24, 2011)

RE: 1997 Fold-N-Roll Lo-Liner HELP!!!

Did you get any help?  I may be able help some.  I have a Fold-n-Roll that I bought a few years ago.  I have used it many times and have sovled some of the problems.

Bob


----------

